# 1995 R33 GTR Parts Wanted



## cjhoc (Sep 12, 2015)

Looking for a genuine handbrake gator and a genuine front grille,colour not important and neither is GTR Badge as I have that.anyone know of a Nismo bonnet lip available anywhere?and lastly looking for a full size cooling panel,one that covers both headlight tops aswel!cheers


----------



## cjhoc (Sep 12, 2015)

Sourced a grille,still looking for a genuine handbrake gator if there's any about??!!cheers


----------



## cjhoc (Sep 12, 2015)

Bump still looking for a clean genuine hand brake gator and also looking for a clean genuine set of R33 Gtr floor/car mats!cheers


----------



## Kc350z (Sep 13, 2015)

Try Dave at the GT-R heritage centre, he should have anything you want


----------

